# Tageskarten für den Rhein in Stein am Rhein



## FritzFischer (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo!

Ich fahre demnächst für ein paar Tage einen Freund in Stein am Rhein besuchen und dachte daran die Spinne mit zu nehmen. Hab jetzt im Netz mal geguckt wo ich denn da ne Tageskarte bekomme, hab aber nix genaues gefunden. Bzw hab ich gefunden das man als deutscher da ganicht angeln darf, also mit dem deutschen Fischereischein, woanders hab ich gelesen das man garkeinen Fischereischein braucht. 
Kennst sich jemand vielleicht mit den bestimmungen da aus und kann mir weiterhelfen? 

Schonmal danke!


----------

